# Inert versions of Seiryu stone



## Sentral (26 Apr 2012)

Hi guys, 

My water is pretty hard and using Seiru stone isn't helping. I'm after the same sort of rock but that is completely inert? I've seen these on tgm, anyone used these yet?






ADA Manten





ADA Yamaya

Any other alternatives considered


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Apr 2012)

Ive got 2 pieces of Manten stone. they were about £60 so expensive! 
but they look absolutely fantastic when under water, great purple red Hue. Very rugged and defined.
Heres a photo, this tanks currently running a Dry start Growth, so doesnt look at its best


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2012)

£60 for those 2 bits!! are you mental whitey   You were just complaining about being on apprentice wages  
there must be plenty of stone up your way for free??


----------



## Sentral (26 Apr 2012)

£60?! Yikes... What sort of size are those?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Apr 2012)

Haha,

Yes, im probably a little mad for getting them. But I supose i have them now for good !
They are fantastic though. The top one is about the size of i you clench one hand to a fist and wrap the other around that off memory. The other is long an flat maybe 8" long? 

Regards


----------



## Christor (27 Apr 2012)

Ive paid about 50 quid for stone, but it was a good 8 kilos and grey mountain just   must say though strange feeling buying stone considering I live in a rocky area


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Apr 2012)

You decide on a stone sentral?


----------



## greenink (30 Apr 2012)

go to the local quarry! see my 259l journal for details. so much cheaper it's insane.


----------

